# Best Storyline of Video Games you played?



## Kane (Aug 2, 2005)

What video game you have played in the past do you think has the best storyline and/or a storyline that would maybe even make a good movie?

 I think there are two video games I have played that is worth to be written as a movie or a book. Final Fantasy X and Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time. Both stories were very original and well thought out.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, I still like Tetris!


----------



## Kane (Aug 2, 2005)

What was the storyline behind Tetris? I know you move blocks and make a pattern but was there an actual story?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2005)

It's from Flatland! 

I don't play many story games. There's one I like about a lone mine detection team in a vast field of mines...the clock ticks as they work to identify all the mines without a mishap!


----------



## hemi (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes Im over 30 and love my X-box. I can think of a few games that had great story lines. One would be Halo well Halo 2 for that matter and Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## bignick (Aug 3, 2005)

Ms. Pac-Man


----------



## Manzyberranzan (Aug 4, 2005)

Planescape: Torment, definitely.

  First post, btw. Hello everyone!


  Mänzy


----------



## Marginal (Aug 17, 2005)

I liked Panzer Dragoon Saga's story. Think it'd work equally well as a novel. 

Also liked Final Fantasy 8's just because there was a lot of stuff involved in the nature of the time loop everyone was in that you had to unpack for yourself 'cause it wasn't spoon fed to you.


----------



## Satt (Aug 17, 2005)

I LOVE Final Fantasy 7 and FFX's storylines. I also like the original Resident Evil one too. Splinter Cell's is good. I allways enjoy the Thief series storylines. OH I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT MORROWIND!!! AWESOME!!! Well, I am sure there are more, but that is enough for now.


----------



## dubljay (Aug 17, 2005)

I would have to agree with the Zelda games... all pretty good.  My all time favorite thou was Super Mario RPG: Legend of the 7 Stars.  Old school super nintendo game... but good story line.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 18, 2005)

Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen, the original PS1 game.  holy Jesus, was this a good game.  it had a day/night cycle, certain powers would be affected by the time including the werewolf/full moon thing and the armor/weapon combos were just great.  and the fact that it spawned three next-generation console sequals including two starring his son, Raziel, and one with himself.  

the original Resident Evil for PS1 one was the first game that made me "Oh, sh**!!!!!"  anyone who's played it knows exactly what part I'm talking about...walking down a long hallway for the first time...the game was just so...cinematic and took a piece from Alone in The Dark and just ran with it and thus we have over five sequals including a next-gen remake.

Halo...another extremely cinematic game that had a blockbuster sequal and also spawned three novels detailing the Chief's excursions.  anybody who doesn't envy Master Chief and want their own Cortana need only play the game.


----------

